# Antifreeze in engines with wet sleeves



## mark pritzl (Apr 20, 2019)

This forum has so many highly qualified members and I have a question about antifreeze in my 2020 John Deere vintage 1967 that I’m sure someone out there could answer. This tractor has the 202 c.i. Diesel engine with wet cylinder sleeves. Is conventional auto antifreeze in a 50/50 mix with distilled water acceptable in this engine or is a special John Deere antifreeze required?


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

A good anti-freeze for diesel engines will have an additive for cavitation prevention.
You can also purchase anti cavitation supplements to add to your conventional antifreeze.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Although it pains me to pay the price...I prefer to purchase the 50/50 premix for complete R&R of coolant...then top-off as needed with straight coolant. Though distilled water is normally better than tap water, softened water is the best add-mix, but about impossible to find in retail stores. Most commercial 50/50 blend antifreeze is made with softened water, which has the minerals removed. B.


----------



## mark pritzl (Apr 20, 2019)

LouNY said:


> A good anti-freeze for diesel engines will have an additive for cavitation prevention.
> You can also purchase anti cavitation supplements to add to your conventional antifreeze.


Thank you very much for the quick reply. I had a feeling that there would be something missing with just regular antifreeze and you’re suggestion about anti cavitation additive made sense! Thanks again, Mark


----------



## mark pritzl (Apr 20, 2019)

BinVa said:


> Although it pains me to pay the price...I prefer to purchase the 50/50 premix for complete R&R of coolant...then top-off as needed with straight coolant. Though distilled water is normally better than tap water, softened water is the best add-mix, but about impossible to find in retail stores. Most commercial 50/50 blend antifreeze is made with softened water, which has the minerals removed. B.


Thanks for the explanation about distilled water vs softened water. I’ve always used distilled water. That’s why I’m on this forum; it’s so helpful to get tips that are completely unexpected! Mark


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

This forum has many highly qualified members, but if you truly want to understand any aspect of maintenance on a diesel engine, go to the experts. The trucking industry has what are called RMP's (Recommended Maintenance Practices). These were developed by the Technology and Maintenance Council (TMC) of the American Trucking Association (ATA). There is no aspect of maintaining a truck, or a diesel engine that is not covered in the TMC's "Recommended Maintenance Practice Manual". It is the absolute Bible for professional fleet maintenance managers. The latest RPM's on diesel engine coolants are covered by RP-328A, RP-329b, and RP-330A.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

If you use an additive to regular antifreeze, you also need to purchase the test strips to make sure you are in compliance with manuf. recommendations. Will also help to test diesel antifreeze formulations.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

OAT and NOAT coolants (usually red) do not require SCAs. The inhibitor package does not determine the level of freeze or boilover protection in the coolant; its only function is corrosion protection. There is a definite $$$ advantage to running these types of coolants in big fleet operations. No testing, no changing charge filters, extended life out to 600,000 miles. You can go out to 1,000,000 miles if you add an "extender package" at 600K. Saves an average of $500 servicing cost per year, per truck(downtime included)..... 1,000 truck fleet = $500,000


----------

